
Toyota Steers Clear of Silicon Valley in Its Talent-Hunting Spree - lawrenceyan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-03/silicon-valley-talent-war-has-toyota-seeking-techies-at-home
======
partingshots
Isn't Japan notorious for being known as paying some of the lowest software
engineering salaries in the world? Pretty sure it's even worse than Europe
comparatively.

I doubt Toyota would be very successful in enticing to people to move away
from the Bay Area in the first place.

